

Survey: Most Developers Now Prefer HTML5 For Cross-Platform Development - mattquiros
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/26/survey-most-developers-now-prefer-html5-for-cross-platform-development/

======
ohwp
Telerik is a .NET company. So the most interesting platform ranking is a
little biased.

But I think cache-manifest support is growing just as reading device sensors
in Javascript. So HTML5 cross-platform development is indeed becoming
important.

------
salahxanadu
I think is skewed because those particular developers don't code for those
platforms. I think there are just generally more web programmers (the bar is
much lower).

